# Guitar Hero III not starting



## LightSwitchTTM (Feb 12, 2010)

Hello, and thank you for your time in advanced.

First of all, I would like to say that

1. I've legally purchased this game (installed and bought via disk)
2. I've played this game before: patched, and with custom songs. No problems. This just started happening recently.

My problem is that whenever I try to run the game, right before the game goes to the first loading screen (the one with the spinning record, if you have played it), the game crashes and gives me a Windows message saying "Guitar Hero III has stopped working".

I've tried uninstalling and reinstalling the game multiple times, deleting the game folder after uninstalling then reinstalling, updating my drivers, and uninstalling GHTCP (the program I used to make custom songs http://www.scorehero.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=69818).

Once again, thank you.


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

Is this the only game this behavior happens with?


----------



## LightSwitchTTM (Feb 12, 2010)

I don't play games on this computer besides this one, so I can't answer that questions.


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

Do you have any other symptoms that would suggest there is something wrong with the computer?

Internet browsers that don't respond? Windows Explorer (not Internet Explorer) hangs and acts slow? Anything?


----------



## LightSwitchTTM (Feb 12, 2010)

Nothing I can think of as of now, no.


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

Hmm, that is fairly strange. Let's try this.

*CHKDSK in Windows Vista*


----------



## LightSwitchTTM (Feb 12, 2010)

I just used CHKDSK, but to no avail.

Any other suggestions?


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

Unfortunately, no. Sorry. 

Hopefully someone else will come by and have an idea or two.


----------



## LightSwitchTTM (Feb 12, 2010)

Alright, well, thanks for your help anyway. 

I just find it weird that one day it would just stop working. And I've deleted the data folder after uninstalling then reinstalling, which means it can't be anything like a corrupt save. I've updated my drivers. But nothing.

Really strange.


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

You could try uninstalling it using *Revo Uninstaller*, but it's up to you if you want to try it. It uses the program's normal uninstall and deletes related registry entries.


----------



## LightSwitchTTM (Feb 12, 2010)

Revo Uninstaller didn't help either.

Jesus, what will it take to fix this thing?


----------

